# BMW Meet for D/FW people 9-9-04



## BMW330Cd (Jul 7, 2003)

*BMW Meet - Thursday Night 9-9-04 In Coppell, TX*

*Time*: 8:30PM

*Location*: Baskin Robins @ Belt Line Road & MacArthur Blvd. on the SouthEast Corner.

Hope to see ya there!!


----------

